# Georferencement et flux photos iCloud



## Biquette24 (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Je suis equipé d'un iPhone et d'un iPad. J'utilise flux photo sur iCloud. Les photos que je prends avec mon iPhone perdent leur georferencement lorsqu'elles vont sur iCloud. Du coup qu'à,d je les récupère sur mon iPad, elles ne sont plus georeferencées. 

Est ce que c'est normal? est ce qu'il y a une solution.

Merci pour tout. 

Antoine


----------

